# What are your go to factory loads in your hunting rifles?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It's always kind of interesting to me how rifles each have their own preferences and likes when it comes to ammo types. I would be interested to see what everyone shoots the best in their rifles and how well it performs for them. These are some of the best for me:

In a .270 Win Savage Model 110: Hornady American Whitetail 130 grain. These bullets give me about 1 1/4 inch groups in a crappy trigger set way too heavy (pre-accu trigger days). I don't doubt for a second that I could shoot them MOA or better with a little better trigger. This old beater even has the bottom of the barrel 3x9 Simmons scope that came with it from Wal-Mart. I think I'm gonna mount an old Leupold I have lying around on it and have the trigger worked on to bring out the full potential of this diamond in the rough.

In a Tikka T3x stainless/laminate 7mm rem mag: Federal Premium 160 grain Nosler Partitions. .5 inch groups. This is my no BS do it all rifle and load. This thing is magic and gies me all sorts of confidence.

Sporterized Mauser chambered in .30-06 with a 20 inch barrel: 150 grain Barnes Vor-tx. 1 to 1.5 inch groups are the order of the day here.

Browning BAR .300 Win Mag: Another vote for the Federal Premium Nosler Partitions these ones in 180 grain.

I have taken game with all these loads and have no qualms about using any of them again. I always hear people talk about how good of accuracy they get out of their Remington Core Lokts and cheap Federal blue box, but it seems like all the rifles I shoot have expensive tastes. The spendier premium ammo always seems to shoot better than the cheap stuff for me.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I’m shooting 180gn Barnes Vor-Tx TTSX's out of my .300 Win Mag Christensen Arms Mesa. I’ve always had good results with Barnes ammo. This is my 3 shot group from 100 yards last week...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If I have to buy factory ammo... Winchester Silverbox generic. But, I havent bought factory ammo for anything but 22lr in +10 years (excluding shotshells anywho).

Noticed last night my wife is down to her last 1.5 boxes of handloaded 243 ammo, I need to hit it hard one of these rainy weekends and churn out the 1000 empty cases I have stacking up for various different calibers.


-DallanC


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I reload almost everything ever since i bought my 257 weatherby and realized how expensive it was going to get to shoot, but i always had a preference for Hornady. i will say back in the day (early 80's) i had an old savage in 7mm mag that would shoot the Core Lokts like no other. My son has my dads 7x57 mauser and it loves Core lokts also.
My 300 liked the Hornady in interbond.
204 and 223 also like Hornady v-max
Now that i reload my 270 WSM and 257 get Nosler Accubonds and my small calibers get Hornady.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For whatever reason, my old Mauser 30-06 just loves Winchester Super X Power Points in 180 grain. I handed loaded dozens of recipes and couldn't get any better consistency than the the factory loads in this particular rifle. So I just buy the rounds now. Not sure the deal, but whatever works.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My Winchester model 70 in 300 WSM loves the Winchester Ballistic Silver Tip in 150 grain.

It also loves the Winchester Super X in the silver box in 180 grain.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Weatherby Weatherguard in 25-06 LOVES the Barnes TTSX in 100 grain. Shooting 1 inch groups at 200 yards, I couldn't believe it!

Savage Trophy Hunter 116 in 7MM RM shoots the Hornady ELDX 162 grainers very well!

Savage Trophy Hunter 11 in .308 Win shoots the Barnes TTSX in 150 grains, quarter size groups at 100 yards.

Gonna be making the switch to handloading soon, but I don't know why when I am getting the consistency that I am with factory loads!


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Winchester Model 70 30-06(x2): My dad sold the one I grew up hunting with since he inherited my grandpa's 1959 M70, but both of those guns love everything as long as it's 165 or 180gr. 150 grain bullets shot okay but never had the same level of accuracy. Lately it's been 165gr Winchester Super X that give the best results.

Savage Model 114 American Classic 7mm Rem Mag: I started out shooting 139gr Hornady BTSP and those shot well, but as soon as I stepped it up to 154gr American Whitetail ammo, it really brought out the potential of that gun. I had a buddy shoot that combo for the first time this year and being completely unfamiliar with the gun, he still shot a 3/4" group. I may experiment with 160gr bullets next year but the 154s seem to be the ticket right now. I've never bothered shooting anything but Hornady since I bought that gun.



colorcountrygunner said:


> I always hear people talk about how good of accuracy they get out of their Remington Core Lokts and cheap Federal blue box, but it seems like all the rifles I shoot have expensive tastes. The spendier premium ammo always seems to shoot better than the cheap stuff for me.


Savage Model 14 American Classic 7mm-08: The above has only been true for me with this gun in particular. As mentioned before, I've had great luck with Hornady American Whitetail ammo in my 7 Mag. Not so with the 708. The bolt would jam and my "groups" were 3-4". It was wild and I began thinking something was wrong with that gun. I ended up buying a couple boxes of Federal Premium 140gr Accubonds and my problems all disappeared. I got groups that were well within 1". It's not sighted in for them but I also tried 140gr Federal Fusions and shot under 1" with those as well. I guess it's Federal for that gun.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Federal premium 165 gr. 7mm mag. My Ruger M77 likes 175 gr. core lokt too though


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Federal premium 165 gr. 7mm mag. My Ruger M77 likes 175 gr. core lokt too though


Funny you mention this. 
We had found this while helping a customer look at some ammo.









7mm Core Lokt right out of the box from the factory

But to answer the OP question. 
My Rem 700 30-06 likes Hornady SST 180gr the 178 Hunter precision and the Remington accutip in both 165 and 180gr. Would like to try the Winchester and Federal loads but haven't yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm using double tap, 160 gr. accubonds for my 7mm mag. They're a local company out of cedar City.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Hodawg I've never seen that before. I bet they'd still shoot well in my Ruger. 2 " groups at 300. just don't reload the brass ha Someone must of ran those over with the truck lol


----------

